# London Rat Race 25th / 26th Sept 2010



## Copepod (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone in London this weekend, might be interested in watching parts of London Rat Race - see http://www.ratraceadventure.com/page3.asp Start / finish at Potter's Fields, just west of Tower Bridge, on the south bank of River Thames, opposite Tower of London.
I'm working on an abseil at an iconic sports venue (can't reveal which until it racers know officially) on Sunday - hope I can test ropes!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2010)

Abseilling was at The Oval (never been to a cricket ground to watch cricket, just Durham for a nutrition conference, Edgbaston to recce Birmingham Rat Race and now The Oval for abseilling at London Rat Race). One of the bottoms I watched for about 15m, ready to pull rope tight if they had difficulties, was Dean Macey, triathlete - lovely guy, really enthusiastic about his only adult abseil; nice figure, too


----------

